# I need help...



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I've set the traps 3 times already and nobody will go in them :? I even tried the tip where you put a tiny bit of canned food every few inches until they set off the trap...but no luck with that. Any other tips you can give me trappers?

Thanks!
Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Are the traps covered to create the illusion of a tunnel?
Also is the spot where you set the traps the same with where they eat their daily meals? It makes a huge ifference. 
When I first started trapping I set the cages all over the place - in hiding - how smart of me :roll: I wasn't catching anything. After hours of disappointment I set them exactly on the spot where I feed them regularly - they went in like "Bam, Bam!". 
Another detail that I haven't started to put into practice myself but lately because I dislike doing : have you let them skip a meal?
I hope it will work out - or if you've already done these tricks we'll think of more :wink: 
Best of luck, Abhay :!:


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

spittles, I would take the advice that ioana has given you. She has helped me alot. I have been setting my cages for about 3 months now and only up until this week I caught 1 one of the kitties. The kitties that I started out to catch are about 5 months old now. Boy are they ever big for their age. Although they do eat good at my house. They never went in the cage at all. Their mother did but I had to let her go. I also caught 2 other of the adult cats also. And of course I can't forget about the 2 skunks! Now there are 2 new kitties ( one in which I caught ) . I would love to catch her sibling but so far I haven't had any luck. They are twins. They are both orange Tabbies. I would love to catch her so they can be raised together. I keep trying. I have learned that good things take time. I have my new kitty to show for that. Please don't give up! Take all the advice that everyone on the forum gives you because I know that they can help. I am new at this and boy did I ever learn alot from everyone. Keep us posted. Good Luck!


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks both of you  I am going to call the caregiver and tell her to set the traps tonight...wish me luck!

Abhay


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

spittles, Once again good luck!!!!!!!


----------

